# Doch schon ein 26er?



## Pipi (11. Januar 2010)

Hi Freunde!

Ich stehe vor einem Dilemma und hoffe auf Unterstützung durch Euch.
Unsere Tochter (wird 9) hat ein 24 Bergamont (Kids Team oder so), unser Sohn (grad 7) ein 20er Cube. Das Cube wird meinem Sohn spätestens im Sommer zu klein sein. Meiner Tochter passt das 24er jetzt ideal. Unsere Überlegung jetzt ist - für ein Jahr - ein zweites 24er zu kaufen oder unserer Tochter ein 26er zu verpassen. Gibt es überhaupt 26er, die in der Nähe der Maße des 24er Bergamont liegen (Sitzohr: 350 Oberrohr: 509).
Was würdet ihr machen. 

Grüße,
Martin

PS: Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielen würde, würd ich nicht überlegen;-)!


----------



## czippi (11. Januar 2010)

Hi,
die genauen Maße habe ich jetzt nicht aber der Giant-Terrago in XS hat 36cm Rahmenhöhe, ist also sehr klein. Wird in der Bucht von einem Händler für 99,00 Euro angeboten, wiegt 1815g, und war sehr schnell geliefert. Im Vergleich zu seinem jetzigen 24er (Rahmenmarke "Lakes") sind die Änderungen in der Größe nur Minimal. Er ist zZt 1,30 groß/ 8,5 Jahre alt und wird das Giant im April bekommen.

Grüße, czippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (11. Januar 2010)

schau doch mal bei giant, die haben damenräder in der größe, 14", oder bei trek 14,5", oder bei specialized 13" (myka ht), oder bei cube, oder ...
du musst nur bei den gängigen herstellern bei den frauenspezifischen hts schauen, da findest du recht viele 26" räder in den größen 13 und zoll.
wobei ich für eine 9 jährige die 26" radgröße etwas groß finde. ich habe zwar selber keine kinder, arbeite aber für eine soziale einrichtung und unsere 9jährigen, auch 10jährigen haben doch immer wieder schwierigkeiten mit der großen radgröße, mit dem manövrieren, etc. aber wenn deine tochter schon recht fit ist wird sie sich glaube ich recht schnell an die veränderung gewöhnen und mit den 26" klar kommen.

gruß


----------



## czippi (11. Januar 2010)

schau mal hier im Bikemarkt bei den Kinderbikes:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/234915/cat/57/date/1255971562


----------



## chowi (11. Januar 2010)

Wir haben 24" einfach übersprungen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393988

Gruß chowi


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Januar 2010)

Unsere Tochter (7,5) soll zum Frühjahr ein 26er bekommen und da probieren wir gerade diverse Marken durch. Die verschiedenen Modelle haben bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe recht unterschiedliche Oberrohrlängen; es kann also sein, das die Sitzhöhe passt, die/der Kleine aber total gestreckt draufliegt. 
Ich weiß, das kann man mit der Vorbaulänge ausgleichen, aber ungefähr sollte es schon passen, wenn man nicht in 3 Jahren wieder neu kaufen möchte.
Alex


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2010)

> Unsere Tochter (7,5) soll zum Frühjahr ein 26er bekommen



Wie groß ist sie denn? Mit 9 Jahren geht ein 26er wohl schon (wenn es auch grenzwertig ist), aber mit 7einhalb??

Wir waren auch recht früh dran mit unserem 26er (unser Sohn war 9einhalb) aber er kam gleich super damit klar - meine Idee evtl 24er Laufräder einzubauen wurde sofort und kategorisch abgelehnt  

Mit 7einhalb hat er sein 24er bekommen und das war groß genug, an ein 26er war da nicht mal zu denken!

Wenn also Deine Tochter nicht gerade ein Riese ist....


Grüße

M.


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Januar 2010)

In ihrer Klasse ist sie mit die Größte, aber nicht unnormal groß und ein 26er passt schon einigermaßen - die Sattelstütze muss dann recht weit runter und der Vorbau darf nicht so lang sein. Jedenfalls mag sie mit dm 24er nicht mehr so gern fahren weils zu klein ist.


----------



## herrderringel (28. Januar 2010)

Moin!
Unser Kurzer ist für sein Alter(11) auch schon ziemlich lang (>160) aber auch schlaksig, und auf Touren schwärmt er immer für mein "kleines Schwarzes" (26er mit 13"-Rahmen).
Aber wenn's ums rumfetzen und springen geht holt er immer wieder sein kleines 20er raus. 
Sein 24er Stadtrad will er aber gar nicht mehr kennen. 
So überleg ich jetzt auch, ob ich fürs richtige Gelände noch mal ein schönes 24er aufbauen soll. 
Andererseits befürchte ich, dass er den Spass am Fahren verliert, wenn ich ihn jetzt mit 26 Zoll überfordere.
Naja mal abwarten, was die Radreise im Frühjahr an Erkenntnissen bringt.


----------



## Ede4711 (28. Januar 2010)

... unser kleiner ist knapp 9 Jahre alt, bei ca. 1,32 cm und fühlt sich auf dem Giant Terrago in XS sehr wohl


----------



## stivinix (28. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das ist zu groß!
Überhaupt kein Sattelauszug...

26" passt frühestens ab ca. 145cm (und kleinem Rahmen 14-15")

Gruß stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (29. Januar 2010)

Bei uns im Stall steht auch ein âkleines Schwarzesâ in 15â (Werksangabe, ist aber eher etwas kleiner). War mal ab140 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe vorgesehen und passte Dank kurzem Steuerrohr ganz gut.
Wenn der Nachwuchs allerdings vom Typ eher klein ist und bisher auch nur langsam aber stetig gewachsen ist sind vor der âReifungâ wohl keine ruckartigen GrÃ¶ÃensprÃ¼nge zu befÃ¼rchten. In dem Fall wird es teuer, da kommt man dann m.M. nicht um 24â RadgrÃ¶Ãe drum rum.


----------



## herrderringel (29. Januar 2010)

moin!
naja, sattelauszug, viel entscheidender sind zwei handbreit luft im schritt, wenn man die füße auf dem boden hat. 
und was mich immer noch am 26 zweifeln lässt, ist die größe insgesamt und eben auch das gewicht. und wie soll er noch am lenker reissen, wenn der schon fast auf schulterhöhe hängt(siehe bild oben). ist im größenverhältnis kind/fahrrad dann doch eher unhandlich. das merkt unser kleener ja auch selber, das er das alte 20er viel leichter in der luft bewegt. das wird nur langsam wirklich zu kurz...


----------



## Ede4711 (31. Januar 2010)

..... sicher ist das Terrago noch etwas zu groß, aber er wächst rein Und sein 24" Scott Voltage hat unser "kleiner" ja auch noch

LG Michael


----------



## Holgi (1. Februar 2010)

Moin,

mein Sohn wird im Mai 9 und hat meinen Werks CC Rahmen in S mit 24" Rädern aufgebaut bekommen, damit kommt er gut klar, hat aber auch zum trixen usw. noch ein 18" BMX und ein 24 " Scott Voltage

Auf dem Bild ist noch ein 26er Vorderrad und eine niedrig bauende Manitou SX 100 drin, mittlerweile hat er eine Black Elite und ein 24" Vorderrad.


----------



## cdF600 (5. Februar 2010)

Hab meinen  letztes Jahr ein Felt aus der Q-Reihe gegönnt. Das gibt es auch in kleinen Rahmengrößen. Da waren sie (Zwillinge) 9. Ist ein 15'er Rahmen. Das hat schon ganz gut gepasst. Dieses Jahr natürlich noch besser.


----------



## octane1967 (11. Februar 2010)

Es ist wohl auch eher eine Frage der individuellen Körpergröße und der Körpermaße. Meine Tochter hat auch mit 9 Jahren und knapp 141 cm ihr 26"er (15 Zoll Herrenrahmen) bekommen. Direkt vom 20" weg war das natürlich eine Umstellung, ist aber sehr schnell gegangen. Inzwischen ist sie 10, 147 groß und die Sache passt ganz wunderbar. Mit Sattelauszug und längern Vorbauten (liegt ja eh alles rum) ist das Bike sicher mindestens bis 1,6 m Körpergröße passend. Also habe ich bei dem Wachstumstempo bis zum 12. Geburtstag Ruhe, dann schraube ich die Komponenten auf einen günstigen Fully-Rahmen mit Luftelement.

Das mit der Lenkerüberhöhung gegenüber dem Sattel ist so eine Sache: Einerseits tun sie sich schwerer, einen Vorderradhopser über eine Wurzel zu machen. Andererseits gibt die aufrechte Haltung viel Sicherheit, wenn es mal technischer bergab geht - meine Tochter fährt mir inzwischen bergab Sachen nach, wo ich mir dann mittendrin denke "das ist aber sehr brav ohne Fully...".

Zum Thema Gewichtsrelation Biker:Bike habe ich mit 13 kg für ein 38 kg-Mädel anfangs ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt (z. B. Deore/Singletrack-Laufräder, weil sie einfach da waren). Aber das ist ihr komplett egal, sie will die fetten Dinger sogar ausdrücklich behalten. Und beim Bergauffahren quatscht sie mir fröhlich die Ohren voll; so schlimm kann es also nicht sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (15. Februar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Jedenfalls mag sie mit dm 24er nicht mehr so gern fahren weils zu klein ist.


 
Ich Depp habe gestern erst gesehen, das unsere Tochter mit einem 22er rumfährt, deshalb wird jetzt erstmal auf 24" aufgerüstet.


----------



## czippi (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Hier mal Fotos von unserem neuen Giant Terrago 3.
Gewicht liegt bei nicht gerade sensationellen 12,4kg.
Tuningpotenzial ist zB. bei der Kurbel vorhanden. Allerdings habe ich wenig Lust nochmal eine Kürzaktion (muß da so viele Leute fragen) durchzuführen. Ist jetzt ne alte 4-Kant-LX mit 155mm.
Überall nochmal 10% sparen wird mir dann zu teuer/zeitaufwändig.

Das Bike wird dann in 2 Monaten seinem neuen Besitzer überreicht. Vater kann es kaum erwarten 
Und eine Woche später gehts dann direkt nach Winterberg in den Bikepark *yipieeeeeeh*

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/580190
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/580191
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/580189
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/580187

Details: 
Rahmen aus der Bucht
Gabel RS Reba 100mm (von nem Kumpel)
Räder Mavic Crossride (ebenfalls Kumpel)
Bremsen Magura Julie  Truvativ Vorbau (hier aus dem Bikemarkt)
Lenker: FSA, aus meinem Fundus
Schaltung: alles Deore. billig und funktioniert
XT-kassette: hatte ich noch gebraucht rumliegen
Pedalen: 10Euro-Standard mit Lack gepimpt (billig und leicht, ca. 250g)
Sattel: für 5 Euro aus ner Kramkiste

@Ede4711: haben wir wohl beim gleichen Händler gekauft, was? Mein Sohni hat die gleichen "Daten" wie deiner.

Grüße, czippi

PS: wenn mir bitte jemand erklären könnte wie ich die Bilder als Miniansicht diesem thread hinzufügen könnte??? Habe die SuFu benutzt und  zusätzlich im Testthread mehrfach ausprobiert. Klappt nicht :-(


----------



## Ede4711 (22. Februar 2010)

Moin Czippi,

wir haben den Rahmen aus Neckargemünd über eBay gekauft 

Im Juli sind wir ein paar Tage in Willingen zum "rumdüsen".

LG Michael


----------



## Pipi (3. März 2010)

So, nun muss sich der Fadenersteller wieder melden: Unser Kurzer (oder Kürzerer;-)) will sein 20er Cube noch behalten. Entsprechend hat sich die Sache mit dem 26er für die Große vorerst erledigt. Vielleicht im Herbst! Schaun wir mal. Ich hab mittlerweile auch ein bisschen geschaut, die meisten hersteller bieten tatsächlich kleine 26er an, auch mit "Damenrahmen" (kleiner Knick im OR) ohne "Damenfarbe". 

Danke Euch!

Pipi


----------



## andy2 (8. März 2010)

also was ich hier sehe und lese ist ja schoen und teilweise auch nicht gut, aber bei einem rahmen geht es nicht nur darum genug luft im schritt zu haben oder ueberhaupt drauf sitzen zu koennen sondern auch darum das die beine in der kurbelumdrehung keine winkel annehmen die man tunlichst vermeiden sollte, d.h die kurbellaenge spielt eine entscheidende rolle will sagen ist der sattel voll eingesteckt und die kurbel zu lang ist das gift fuer die kniee sie gehen ueber 90 grad. deswegen sind kleine schritte sinnvoll es hat schon einen grund warum es frueher 12 14 16 18 20 22 24 26 und 28 zoll gab die reduktion um die jeweiligen zwischengroessen kann man hinnehmen das ist zu kompensieren aber von 20 auf 26 zoll das stimmt irgendwo etwas nicht entweder zu lange auf dem zu kleinen oder zu frueh auf dem grossen, wieso sind die kinder immer die leidtragenden keiner von euch wuerde bei der rahmengroesse kompromisse eingehen und die meisten wechseln ihre raeder aehnlich oft, wie ein kind aus einem herauswaechst. mal selber ein wenig zurueckstecken nachdenken und nur ein passendes rad vermittelt max spass.


----------



## octane1967 (8. März 2010)

Was spricht denn dagegen, in einen kleinen und kurzen 26"er eine Kinderkurbel einzubauen? Im 15" meiner Tochter (dzt. 1,47 und langbeinig) werkelt eine Suntour-Kurbel mit 152 mm (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...faee76f/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=1686; leider inkl. Lager nicht die Leichteste). Im 20"-Bike war eine 125er-Kurbel montiert. Wenn sie mal 1,60 ist gibt´s eine 170er. Frühestens.


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (11. März 2010)

Ich bin da auch gerade sehr unschlüssig.

Mein Kurzer 7 Jahre
122cm / ca. 52cm Schrittlänge
12" / 31cm Rahmen wäre da perfekt.

braucht was Neues. Jetzt hatte ich völlig auf ein 20" Cube versteift. Als wir eben beim Händler waren traute ich meinen Augen nicht, - viel zu klein!
Der Verkäufer meinte auch gleich das ich unbedingt ein 24" nehmen sollte.

Fällt evtl. nur Cube so klein aus?

Beim 24" (war ein Kona Hula mit genicktem Oberrohr) kommt er nicht mit den Beinen auf den Boden wenn er auf dem Sattel sitzt. Für das erste Jahr wäre ein extrem kurzer Vorbau wohl auch noch von nöten. Die Armlänge reicht auch nich wirklich gut. Allerdings denke ich das beim Anfahren das etwas Probleme macht.

Bin mir total unschlüssig. Wir brauchen auf jeden Fall eines aber ein 20" für evtl. nur einen Sommer neu kaufen ist mir zu teuer. Gebraucht in der Bucht im übrigen auch. 

Werde am WE nochmal andere Händler mit dem Kurzen zusammen abklappern.

Hat von Euch da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Ede4711 (11. März 2010)

... versuch es doch mit dem Scott Voltage JR in 24", da es ein Dirt Bike ist ist der Rahmen sehr niedrig, gibt es ab und zu auch in der Bucht.

LG Michael


----------



## don-guido (15. März 2010)

stand auch vor dem Problem und habe mich für 26" entschieden, da ich dort meine Komponenten, welche ich dieses jahr eh hätte wechseln wollen verbauen konnte.
Den 13" Rahmen habe ich per Zufall gefunden. Er hat 33cm und die kleine ist 1,36cm. das bike wiegt nun 10,8 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## Holgi (15. März 2010)

don-guido schrieb:


> stand auch vor dem Problem und habe mich für 26" entschieden, da ich dort meine Komponenten, welche ich dieses jahr eh hätte wechseln wollen verbauen konnte.
> Den 13" Rahmen habe ich per Zufall gefunden. Er hat 33cm und die kleine ist 1,36cm. das bike wiegt nun 10,8 kg ohne Pedale
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/595676


 
Chic, aber fährt er auch ohne Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-guido (15. März 2010)

"Sie" fährt mit Ästen, welche sie sich jedesmal im Wald suchen muss und steckt sie in die Kurbel. Ahorn hat sich dort bewährt...


----------



## argh (21. März 2010)

Unser Versuch war ziemlich frustran mit 8 Jahren auf einem 14"Rahmengröße Sechsundzwanzigzöller Platz zu nehmen. Das versuchen wir dann im nächsten Jahr nochmal...

Verdammt. Da hätt ich doch was zu basteln gehabt...


----------



## Holgi (21. März 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Unser Versuch war ziemlich frustran mit 8 Jahren auf einem 14"Rahmengröße Sechsundzwanzigzöller Platz zu nehmen. Das versuchen wir dann im nächsten Jahr nochmal...
> 
> Verdammt. Da hätt ich doch was zu basteln gehabt...


 
Hi,

wieviel platz fehlte denn ? evtl. reicht es 24er Laufräder zu nehmen, geht bei meinem Sohn auch gut.


----------



## czippi (22. März 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wieviel platz fehlte denn ? evtl. reicht es 24er Laufräder zu nehmen, geht bei meinem Sohn auch gut.



Hi Holgi,
die 24er suche ich auch gerade um sie in ein 26er zu packen. Kannst Du mir einigermaßen leichte Räder nennen? Weit verbreitete (ist ja immer relativ) sind die DoubleTrack von sun. Sind aber bleischwer. Ich weiß nicht genau wonach ich suchen soll, Namen wären da hilfreich. Und oft haben die Dinger 20mm Steckachsen. Die Suche nach Gebrauchtteilen ist nich so einfach.
Also, kennst Du noch ein paar Bezeichnungen?
Micha


----------



## octane1967 (22. März 2010)

Hi czippi,

die SingleTrack gibt es auch in 24" - allerdings sind die auch nicht eben leicht (570 g/Stk.) und werden meist günstig und stabil (also schwer) aufgebaut. Von Poison gibt es die Dinger sogar in versch. Farben im Bucht-Shop (http://cgi.ebay.at/24-Dirt-Laufrads...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4839c927e5) Ich würde den Satz dort auf ca. 2.200 g schätzen. Leichtbau ist anders, aber meine 10jährige fährt auch SingleTrack in ähnlicher Konfiguration mit 26" und will sie unbedingt behalten. Auch bergauf ...


----------



## Holgi (22. März 2010)

Hi,

ins Fully hat er die Sun Rhyno Lite Laufräder aus dem Dirtbike (Scott Voltage ltd.) bekommen, da gabs ein Vorderrad von 24Seven und hinten eins mit Sun MTX, also alles kein Leichtbau. Er ist übrigens begeister von seiner Marzocchi Dirt Jam 24 (3,5kg ) aber wenn er sie mag 
Ich hab wenigstens die Fette Steckachse aus Vollstahl und eine Feder entfernt


----------



## czippi (22. März 2010)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Hi czippi,
> 
> die SingleTrack gibt es auch in 24" - allerdings sind die auch nicht eben leicht (570 g/Stk.) und werden meist günstig und stabil (also schwer) aufgebaut. Von Poison gibt es die Dinger sogar in versch. Farben im Bucht-Shop (http://cgi.ebay.at/24-Dirt-Laufrads...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4839c927e5) Ich würde den Satz dort auf ca. 2.200 g schätzen. Leichtbau ist anders, aber meine 10jährige fährt auch SingleTrack in ähnlicher Konfiguration mit 26" und will sie unbedingt behalten. Auch bergauf ...



Hi, danke für den link. Das ist echt günstig für einen fertig eingespeichten Laufradsatz. Tja, 2,2kg (steht auch im Angebot) ist echt viel. habe zzT  Mavic Crossride 26" drin (hab sie gebraucht bekommen). Die sind leichter.
Mal abwarten wie er klarkommt, ggf bestelle ich dann später die Poison-Räder in 24". Vielleicht findet sich bis dahin doch noch ein saubilliger gebrauchter Satz


----------



## Stopelhopser (23. März 2010)

czippi schrieb:


> Hi Holgi,
> die 24er suche ich auch gerade um sie in ein 26er zu packen. Kannst Du mir einigermaßen leichte Räder nennen? Weit verbreitete (ist ja immer relativ) sind die DoubleTrack von sun. Sind aber bleischwer. Ich weiß nicht genau wonach ich suchen soll, Namen wären da hilfreich. Und oft haben die Dinger 20mm Steckachsen. Die Suche nach Gebrauchtteilen ist nich so einfach.
> Also, kennst Du noch ein paar Bezeichnungen?
> Micha




Lese mal hier im Unterforum zu den 24" Alex Rims ACE Youth (400g).

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425203

Irgendwo ist auch ein Link von einem Händler, der die Teile verbaut.


----------



## czippi (23. März 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Lese mal hier im Unterforum zu den 24" Alex Rims ACE Youth (400g).
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425203
> 
> Irgendwo ist auch ein Link von einem Händler, der die Teile verbaut.



Danke, das hört sich gut an. ca. 380g und der Preis gehen i.O.
Naben dürften gebraucht aufzutreiben sein, Einspeichen, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (27. März 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wieviel platz fehlte denn ? evtl. reicht es 24er Laufräder zu nehmen, geht bei meinem Sohn auch gut.



Es fehlen nur ein paar Zentimeter.

Aber wie soll ich das Problem mit den Bremsen lösen? Die Aufnahmen sind ja für 26Zöller gemacht...


----------



## Holgi (27. März 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Es fehlen nur ein paar Zentimeter.
> 
> Aber wie soll ich das Problem mit den Bremsen lösen? Die Aufnahmen sind ja für 26Zöller gemacht...


 
Wir haben Scheibenbremsen, da ist es egal, es gibt aber Adapter glaube ich.


----------



## argh (27. März 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> Wir haben Scheibenbremsen, da ist es egal, es gibt aber Adapter glaube ich.



Merci!

Dann lese ich mich mal schlau.


----------



## Holgi (27. März 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> Dann lese ich mich mal schlau.


 
schau mal bei BMO


----------



## argh (28. März 2010)

Nach welchem Stichwort muss ich denn suchen? Da gibt´s ja unheimlich viel Zeug- aber ich finde nix passendes...


----------



## Holgi (28. März 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Nach welchem Stichwort muss ich denn suchen? Da gibt´s ja unheimlich viel Zeug- aber ich finde nix passendes...


 
das sind Adapter um Dirtbikes mit 24" zu fahren, ich schau mal nach.

edit: ich habs http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ntiti-V-Brake-Plate-Adapter-24-26::12772.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (28. März 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> das sind Adapter um Dirtbikes mit 24" zu fahren, ich schau mal nach.
> 
> edit: ich habs http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ntiti-V-Brake-Plate-Adapter-24-26::12772.html



Halt-Stop-Retour.
Die Platte ist nur für den Identity Rahmen, was "wir" brauchen habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Von 26" auf 28" bei Verwendung von RR LRS im MTB (was für ein Abkürzungswahn) gibt es was von Mavic. Umgekehrt aber wohl noch nicht.
Entweder weiter suchen, breakbooster modifizieren oder komplett selber schnitzen. 
Das Problem steht bei mir auch noch an.


----------



## Holgi (28. März 2010)

Mist, stimmt, den Mavicadapter oder einen Brakebooster kann man evtl. missbrauchen oder selbst was feilen.


----------



## lekanteto (25. August 2010)

don-guido schrieb:


> Den 13" Rahmen habe ich per Zufall gefunden.



Wo findet man denn so was? Ich bin auch interessiert.

Danke,
Stefan


----------



## czippi (25. August 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn so was? Ich bin auch interessiert.
> 
> Danke,
> Stefan



Wir haben einen Giant Terrago 3/ aber: disc only! . Wurde im Internetauktionshaus von einem Händler incl. Steuersatz, Sattelklemme/Stütze, für 99 Euro mit Rechnung verkauft. Rahmengröße XS.
Oberrohrlänge wie bei seinem ehemaligen 24er (ich glaub 510mm, bin mir aber grad nicht sicher). Rahmenhöhe: 36cm -> da bin ich mir sicher.
Dann noch 24" Räder rein (Optik und das Bike kommt 1" tiefer).
Vorteil zum 24er: man kann Standard-26er Teile verwenden die später wieder verwendet werden können.
Grüße, Micha


----------

